# Please help with a gas 730 case comfort king



## Squint29 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all, Im hoping someone has some new ideas for me to try with my tractor as I am out of ideas. I have research everything I can think of and have come up with a still, none running tractor, so, heres the story on it....
Its a 1968 730 case. About 3 weeks ago, it started running rough, and cylinders just quit firing until it would not run at all. While it was still running, I noticed coolant pulsing out of the overflow, so I felt confident the head gasket was blown. I bought new head gaskets, as well as the o rings that go in them, and replaced the heads with a set i have off of a parts tractor that i know ran good. After getting it all back together, I still cant get it to fire. Every once in a while, number one cylinder will fire, but only once, and no where close to the engine actually starting. Compression is 120 over all four cylinders, I have spark. I could not find the "timing marks"on the crankshaft pully to check the timing. Does anyone have any tips on finding them? The framework and rad seems so much in the way I can imagine how anyone could see them without taking off the whole nose of the tractor. Another question I had,, Does anyone know if the power for the distributor comes from the battery or the generator? Im wondering if the spark is possibly too weak and under compression fails. Maybe Im out to lunch with that though but I was considering the generator being the issue. I dont know if Im over thinking things or not, but the spark was more of an orange color, and not the bright blue that I thought should be there. It also has new points, rotor and distributor cap.
Well, any ideas at all that someone might have I would really appreciate and help me out. Keep in mind I have a parts tractor here to rob any parts I need off of. Thanks in advance, really really looking forward to some answers.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i know nothing about this tractor, but an orange spark is definitely a problem.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Fredneck said:


> i know nothing about this tractor, but an orange spark is definitely a problem.


I agree with Fred..... Orange spark is not a good sign. I wish I could help more but I know nothing about this tractor either. Good luck 

-Ben


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe power runs from the battery to the key switch and then to the + side of the coil. with key on there should be 12 volts at + side of the coil. I believe the generator is fed power form another terminal on the key switch to the regulator and then to the generator.
make sure all connections are clean and tight, the breaker points are clean and adjusted properly, I think the point gap is .020. hope this helps....dieselman.


----------



## Squint29 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I will try and find an electrics demon in it and will reply when I find the issue. If anyone has any other thoughts, I would love to hear them. Thanks again


----------



## Squint29 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey there, I found the problem. It was the solinoid attached to the starter that was the issue, changed that out and she runs like a top. Lookin forward to getting it outta my shop and pushing some snow. Thankyou for the advice folks!


----------

